# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Chuyện người bán hàng, các bác cho ý kiến.

## linhdt1121

chào các bác.
  - Hôm này trong người không vui em xin kể câu chuyện của riêng mình, nếu trong câu chuyện này em là người sai thì em sẽ lập topic xin lỗi người được nhắc tới trong bài viết này.
   p/s: em ko đăng trong thư mục khiếu nại-tố cáo vì nghĩ nó ko tới mức vậy nên đăng vào bên này.
chuyện là thế này:
  - Trước ngày 10/11 em có mua của người này 1 món đồ, giá 600k. Ban đầu em nói ship cod vì không có tk ngân hàng, vài trăm k mà lại phải ra ngân hàng lên ngại nhưng chủ bán hàng nói ko tin ai vì mới bị " lừa" ở topic này.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/9346-Van-hoa-mua-hang
  - Sau khi nói chuyện và 2 bên thống nhất chuyện mua hàng.
  - Sau đó ngày 10/11 em nhờ người gửi tiền cho ng bán và đc ng bán xác nhận đã chuyển. ok
  - Ngày 11/11 em hỏi mã bill nhưng ng bán hẹn đến tối, đợi mãi ko thấy tối lại lại nt lại thì đc trả lời là bận đi làm về muộn và hẹn sáng mai lục thấy sẽ báo
... sai hẹn lần 1.

 - Tiếp tục sang ngày hôm sau vẫn ko thấy gì, lúc này em vẫn bt vì nghĩ ng bán bận
   Tối em lại nt hỏi thì có đoạn chat này

 



- Đến đoạn này em bắt đầu ko vừa lòng, nhất là câu " Bác thúc gì" em có cảm giác như đang thách thức
- Sau đoạn này thì ng bán gọi điện cho em và giải thích là do anh ta bận đi làm nên đóng gói hàng rồi bưu điện qua nhà lấy đem gửi, anh ta ko cầm mã bill để hôm sau ra lấy thì gửi lại.
-- Em nói ok, nhưng em cần cái hẹn chính xác, nói là phải đúng.
-- Anh ta nói lại là nếu vội thì gọi điện cho Bưu cục rồi nói mã khách hành là ngta cho mã vận đơn
-- Em nói lại là em ko cần hỏi ai hết mà anh ta phải có trách nhiệm đưa mã bill cho em
--- Kết thúc ngày t2 ở đây.
- Hôm nay là ngày t8 kể từ khi anh ta nói đã chuyển hàng, vẫn ko thấy gì em có gọi lên bưu cục như anh ta nói và nhân viên nói ko có mã 91, tiếp tục bực mình nhưng ko phải em lo mất hàng vì em vẫn tin anh ta sẽ gửi, chỉ bực mình là sai hẹn và thiếu trách nhiệm và thêm vào nữa là bị khách của em mắng vì sai hẹn
- Chờ hết chiều ko thấy gì em nt lại và ng bán vẫn hẹn mai ra tìm thông tin rồi báo lại, lúc này anh ta cũng có vẻ bực và nói có vẻ coi thường em vì sợ anh ta bùng mất gói hàng, em nhắc lại là gói hàng chỉ có 600k nên em chả sợ bị mất vì anh ta cũng là thuơng gia, chả dại gì
- Sau 1 hồi nói chuyện em nói sẽ đưa chuyện này lên 4rom, nếu em ai thì em sẽ xin lỗi công khai thì anh ta bắt đầu dịu bớt và hứa chắc chắn mai gửi bill, còn nếu e ko thích thì anh ta gửi lại tiền
- Em không đồng ý gửi lại tiền vì nó làm nhỡ việc của em. và em kết thúc
- Được vài phút sau thì anh ta nt lại cho mã bill và nói chắc mai hàng tới, đến đọa này em càng bực vì anh ta có thể lấy đc mã bill ngay trong vài phút và trước đó 8 ngày anh ta sai hẹn với em 3 lần. Kiểm tra mã bill em càng bực mình vì ngày gửi là 15/11 tức là sau 5 ngày kể từ khi anh ta nói đã gửi hàng. Mã vận đơn của em là 397925937 gửi Viettelpost các bác có thể kiểm chứng.

vậy qua câu chuyện này em có sai chỗ nào ko, nếu sai em sẽ xin lỗi ng bán hàng: tên người bán là Võ Thành Đạt, nick: vodat147
cảm ơn các bác bớt thời gian đọc câu chuyện không đâu của em, lúc này em đang bực vì làm lỡ việc của khách mà cũng vừa mới bị khách nói xong.
p/s: em còn lưu lại toàn bộ đoạn chat, nếu bác bán hàng có đoạn nào thấy em nói sai em có thể post ảnh chụp màn hình ( em ko biết copy tin zalo)

----------

anhxco, cnclaivung, elenercom, h-d

----------


## cnclaivung

bác bức xúc quá nên nói thế, cá nhân mình cũng có mua hàng của nhân vật Dat huyền thoại này 1 lần, và cũng liên hệ lần 2 mua cái nguồn, xui là nhằm lúc sài gòn và miên tay mua bão liên miên khiến 2 miền ngập lụt cả tuần,vì lý do đó nên hẹn vài hôm, bác ấy nào có nói gì đâu, chỉ có cọc lốc tí à, cọc đến nỗi mình by luôn, ko bao giờ mua lần 2 hay lần 3 và mãi mãi không nên mua thứ gì từ người này....

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, h-d, linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

Vâng, em bức xúc vì ng bán sai hẹn làm em bị sai hẹn theo, giá như anh ta cứ nói là bận chưa gửi đc và cho cái hẹn chính xác thì e chả ý kiến gì. Ấy thế mà anh ta còn đi bàn về văn hóa của ng khác cơ đấy.

----------


## Diyodira

mình chẳng thấy ai sai ở đây cả, bác thiếu bình tĩnh nên mới làm ông bán hàng bực bội thôi, trên đây vốn mua bán không chuyên, người ta còn phải lo mần nữa chứ đâu chực sẵn ship hàng liền, thấy đơn giản vậy chứ việc cứ nối việc, chuẩn bị đóng gói, rồi ra bưu điện điện gởi cũng mất toi nữa ngày.
nhăc lại là đành rằng người bán sai hẹn nhưng ở đây là mua bán không chuyên nghiệp.
thanks

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác ko đọc kỹ rồi, em chỉ hỏi mã bill và ng bán hàng nói đã gửi hàng từ 10/11 nhưng ko cầm hóa đơn nên ko biết nhưng thực tế ngày 15 mới gửi hàng vậy có sai ko bác.
Nếu chưa gửi thì nói chưa gửi chứ em chả vô lý tới mức vừa gửi tiền xong đã bắt ngta ship ngay lập tức

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Riêng mình, chữ uy tín nó thế này.
- Không liên quan đến giá trị giao dịch. Đã là thoả thuận thì lớn nhỏ đều như nhau. Tất nhiên lớn thì giá trị hơn nhỏ, và không vì nhỏ mà cho phép lơ là khuất tất.
- Đã là thoả thuận thì phải được tôn trọng. Nếu vì lý do gì đó không thực hiện được thì chủ động alo, sms để báo lại. Chủ động giải thích, chân tình sẽ được thông cảm.
- Kiểu hứa suông, trả lời cho qua chuyện không được đề cao & xem trọng. Càng thể hiện thái độ lơ là của đối tác trong giao dịch.

Ở đây. Chưa thấy lừa, và với vodat thì thấy rất nhiều bác đánh giá là giao dịch tốt. Nhưng nếu hứa hẹn kiểu trên thì chắc cũng nhiều bác ngồi trên đống lửa chứ chả chơi. Và cuối cùng thì tiền đã trao, hàng đã nhận nên xem như thành công.

Với lại nhiều bác, không quen kiểu mua hàng trả trước, càng lo sợ bị lừa (vì ngày càng phát hiện nhiều vụ hơn) nên nếu giao dịch không đúng lộ trình thì lo tới mất ăn mất ngủ chứ không vừa.

Riêng bản thân.. từng bị nhiều cú dùng dằng và hẹn mút chỉ. Giá trị thanh toán thì lớn hơn nhiều. Cái đó chẵng đangz lo với mình. Nhưng cái tức là nhỡ việc của mình.

----------

linhdt1121, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, ngocsut, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## ngocsut

em cũng đang hơi thắc mắc cách làm việc của bác vodat, em mua cái đồng hồ đo công suất của bác ấy từ sáng 3/11, có 400k thôi, ko yêu cầu gửi mã bill nhưng ngày 14/11 vừa rồi vẫn chưa thấy hàng nên hỏi lại bác ấy thì bác nói kiểm tra lại, đến hôm sau cũng chưa thấy trả lời nên em hỏi lại bác có kiểm tra được ko thì bác nói hồi rảnh sẽ kiểm tra vì đang bận tí. hôm nay cũng chưa thấy nói gì. em đoán bác ấy bận hoặc quên thôi nhưng bác vodat nên rút kinh nghiệm dù đơn hàng to nhỏ cũng nên phản hồi để người mua được biết tình hình. dù bác có chuyên hay ko chuyên về lĩnh vực này nhưng đã tham gia giao dịch thương mại là có nguyên tắc của nó. riêng em mua bán chủ yếu vì sở thích đi bãi và sờ soạng máy móc  :Big Grin:  nhưng bán cái gì cũng đều gửi mã bill cho khách ngay sau khi gửi (hoặc trong ngày), khi nhận được hàng là nhắn tin cho người bán biết đồng thời feedback luôn. đây là thói quen hiếm khi em quên. Đôi lời góp ý cùng bác

----------

cnclaivung, Minh Phi Nguyen, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

mua bán nhiều để tránh quên , sót vô ý thì bác bán hàng chịu khó làm luôn công việc của thư ký , copy pate vào file   word  lưu trữ có khoa học chả bao giờ quên , lúc gủi thì in luôn danh sách cho tiện

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

> mình chẳng thấy ai sai ở đây cả, bác thiếu bình tĩnh nên mới l*m ông bán h*ng bực bội thôi, trên đây vốn mua bán không chuyên, người ta còn phải lo mần nữa chứ đâu chực sẵn ship h*ng liền, thấy đơn giản v*y chứ việc cứ nối việc, chuẩn bị đóng gói, rồi ra bưu điện điện gởi cũng mất toi nữa ng*y.
> nhăc lại l* đ*nh rằng người bán sai hẹn nhưng ở đây l* mua bán không chuyên nghiệp.
> thanks


Bác nói không chuyên nghiệp, muốn mua bán kiểu gì cũng được. Bác l*m e v* mấy bác mua bán trên đây mất lòng tin quá. Chắc những ai ở gần chạy qua xem h*ng rồi trao tiền vác về chứ đừng có quảng cáo các kiểu trên đây ạ.  :Smile:

----------


## mechatronic_hieu

Bác chủ pic nóng ruột là đúng rồi, cho dù giá trị lớn hay nhỏ đã giao dịch thì phải đúng hẹn, rõ ràng.
Vì có những việc chỉ cần trễ 1 tí là đã hỏng hết việc của ngưởi ta rồi

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác nói không chuyên nghiệp, muốn mua bán kiểu gì cũng được. Bác l�*m e v�* mấy bác mua bán trên đây mất lòng tin quá. Chắc những ai ở gần chạy qua xem h�*ng rồi trao tiền vác về chứ đừng có quảng cáo các kiểu trên đây ạ.





> Bác chủ pic nóng ruột là đúng rồi, cho dù giá trị lớn hay nhỏ đã giao dịch thì phải đúng hẹn, rõ ràng.
> Vì có những việc chỉ cần trễ 1 tí là đã hỏng hết việc của ngưởi ta rồi


hi hi
hai bác chắc chỉ có mua thôi chứ hồi giờ chưa bán? dĩ nhiên là có người chuyên nghiệp nhưng không nhiều, đã có lừa đảo giá trị lớn rồi mà sao mấy bác ngây thơ quá.
mua trên này mà mong đúng hẹn để đúng tiến độ công việc thì hơi mơ hồ, do mấy bác lý tưởng hóa vấn đề nên mới ra nông nổi.
mình nói không chuyên nghiệp là không có những thứ mà bác *"Bietuot"* nêu ra, thế thôi.

sự đòi hỏi của 2 bác cũng là của chung mà ae từng mong muốn, rồi từng lập topic này kia để bầu người đại diện nhưng cũng không có kết quả, và Admin cũng vẫn đau đầu vụ mua bán này  :Big Grin: 

thanks

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## linhdt1121

Em xin nói rõ lại là em ko lo mất tiền vì em biết chắc ng bán sẽ gửi hàng cho em, cái em bực mình ở đây là vì sai hẹn. Em có thể chấp nhận chờ 10-15 ngày nhuwnv phải đúng hẹn thêm vào nữa là sự thiếu trách nhiệm của ng bán, bằng chứng là khi em nói đư chuyên ra công khai thì chưa đầy 5p sau đã có mã bill mà trước đó nhiều lần em hỏi nhưng cứ khất lần.
Ng bán hàng nói là có mã khách hàng vs bưu điện, trước đây có ship cod ( cái này em có hỏi bên viettelpost 1 lần là phải ký hợp đồng và gửi hàng thường xuyên) vậy có thể coi là thương gia, bán hàng chuyên nghiệp rồi.
Hơn nữa vì cái sai này mà em bị khách đánh giá là làm việc ko chắc chắn, phải trường hợp này của bác thì bác có bực ko.
Lập topic này, em muốn ng bán hàng rút kinh nghiệm. Nhiều bác sẽ nghĩ sao ko góp ý cho ngta mà đưa lên đây làm ảnh hưởng chuyện bán hàng, em xin thưa là ng này ko hề có ý biết lỗi, luôn lấy lý do và đổ lỗi, chưa có 1 câu nào xin lỗi em nên em mới đưa nên đây vì biết có góp ý riêng cũng ko ăn thua.

----------


## vodat147

Chào mấy bác 
Cơ sự chuyện này củng có lỗi của em là em có nhiều lần hẹn nhắn bill cho bác chủ kiểm tra hàng nhưng do bận nên em củng hẹm củng đôi ba lần nên chắt bác chủ cảm thấy bực mình ....sau một hồi thì em củng nhắn đây đủ không hiểu sao bác ấy vẫn ấm ức . Nói chung chuyện này phần có lỗi bản thân em chậm trễ nên em không có ý kien gì nhiêu a .
Thanks

----------

ngocsut

----------


## vodat147

Chuyện mua bán không chuyên thì dạo này em củng bị nhiều bác phản ánh . Nhận tiền của khách tất nhiên bản thân em củng phải có trách nhiệm dây đủ đôi khi có sai sót chậm trễ có thẻ làm lỡ việc của nhiều người em củng đồng ý hoàn nhận lại không có ý kiến gì khác củng nhiệt tình tư vấn nhiều bác gọi trưc tiếp ( Em không thích nhắn tin cho lắm vì không có time ) thời gian cả ngày em khá bận đóng gói hàng xong bên em có đăng ký hợp đông với Viettel thì bên này có dịch vụ qua lấy hàng và làm phiếu từ A tới Z cho em nên bill hầu như em không có cầm cái nào trong tay ai khiếu nại kiện cáo có nhu cầu cần thì em mới chạy ra hoặc gọi bên đó nhờ hỏi nên chuyện chậm trễ đơn phiếu mấy bác thông cảm giúp em . Bán hàng nhiều em củng có danh sách cụ thể không bỏ sót ai . Đôi khi hàng hóa chậm mấy bác có thể call hỏi em trưc tiếp để em tra cứu thôi ạ 
Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình thì thchs sms thôi, vì alo là phải chạy ra khỏi phòng  :Big Grin: , còn nếu trong xưởng thì quá ồn.

----------


## anhxco

> Mình thì thchs sms thôi, vì alo là phải chạy ra khỏi phòng , còn nếu trong xưởng thì quá ồn.


cháu cũng thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

mấy anh họ "hứa" tên" hẹn" này e cũng gặp vài lần, e thì chỉ mua hàng chơi thôi nên việc trễ k có ảnh hưởng gì về kinh tế, ảnh hưởng nhất là về tinh thần thui ạ, thông cảm sâu sắc với chủ thớt  :Smile: . Cũng có phần thông cảm Bác Vodat, bác ấy chắc k phải hạng lừa đảo, chắc là có nhiều lý do nhưng theo e nên rút kính nghiệm, hẹn như nào k quan trọng, quan trọng là phải đúng hẹn,mấy cái anh "niềm tin", "uy tín" ... nó là bạn thân của cái lão họ " hứa" tên "hẹn" này đấy.

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

Em đề nghị có một danh sách đen to chà bá trên trang chủ. Danh sách bao gồm các cá nhân mua bán không đúng chuẩn theo nội quy, những ai muốn mua bán với đối tượng nào thì trước khi chuyển tiền nên kiểm tra thông tin mua bán của người đó bị phản ảnh như thế nào rồi quyết định có nên mua bán không?  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

nhân việc của bác vodat em mới nhớ ra là không biết ở chỗ các bác thế nào chứ chỗ em mấy chú chuyển phát viettel cũng khá cẩu thả, mình ngồi ngay đó mà nó ghi thông tin khách hàng trên phiếu rõ ẩu, chỉ 3 câu 6 điều cho xong, nhìn lại tờ bill thì chả biết là hình thức chuyển kiểu gì, ai thanh toán, địa chỉ sơ sài... mà đặc biệt thỉnh thoảng hay quên ghi số tiền nếu mình ko nhắc vì em hay chuyển kiểu đầu nhận thanh toán cước  :Confused:  chưa nói đến kiểu đưa đồ cho em nó tự về viết phiếu nữa thì ko biết sẽ đóng gói thế nào, khả năng đồ lạc sang i rắc là có thể  :Big Grin:  Đấy là em cứ cường điệu vậy nhưng thực tế là đã có lần trên phiếu của em ghi là 92k mà các chú ấy dám thu của khách đến 150k do khách hàng chủ quan ko hỏi phiếu, vụ này em bực lắm nên hàng ngày đội viettel qua cquan em hàng chục lần nhưng chưa bao giờ em dám đưa đồ cho họ tự chuyển cả

----------


## vodat147

Em chính là làm qua online nên gửi khá nhiều thứ đôi khi củng có gửi nhầm , delay này nọ bạc ạ . Nhưng bác nào chưa thấy hàng or thấy lấu gọi em em điều tra khảo báo lại ạ. Thanks

----------


## solero

Mình bán hàng không nhiều cũng không ít, nhưng quan điểm của mình là khách hàng luôn đúng, khách hàng sai là do mình sai trước. 

Một cái quan trọng là luôn minh bạch về mặt hàng và quá trình gửi nhận, đăng lên topic và gửi sms mã bill ngay cả khi khách hàng không yêu cầu.

Vì vậy may mắn mấy topic bán hàng không bị khiếu nại  :Smile: 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...-dung-muon-Ban
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...nh-tinh-du-thu

----------

haignition, vodat147

----------


## linhdt1121

> Chào mấy bác 
> Cơ sự chuyện này củng có lỗi của em là em có nhiều lần hẹn nhắn bill cho bác chủ kiểm tra hàng nhưng do bận nên em củng hẹm củng đôi ba lần nên chắt bác chủ cảm thấy bực mình ....sau một hồi thì em củng nhắn đây đủ không hiểu sao bác ấy vẫn ấm ức . Nói chung chuyện này phần có lỗi bản thân em chậm trễ nên em không có ý kien gì nhiêu a .
> Thanks


Cái gọi là sau 1 hồi của bác bằng 8 ngày của em và nếu như em ko nói sẽ công khai chuyện này thì chắc 1 hồi của bác em ko biết sẽ dùng đơn vị thời gian nào để đo nữa.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Mình bán hàng không nhiều cũng không ít, nhưng quan điểm của mình là khách hàng luôn đúng, khách hàng sai là do mình sai trước. 
> 
> Một cái quan trọng là luôn minh bạch về mặt hàng và quá trình gửi nhận, đăng lên topic và gửi sms mã bill ngay cả khi khách hàng không yêu cầu.
> 
> Vì vậy may mắn mấy topic bán hàng không bị khiếu nại 
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...-dung-muon-Ban
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/71...nh-tinh-du-thu


- Anh Kem quảng cáo chá hình nha, hehe

- Em cũng có bán hàng, nhưng số lượng ít, chủ yếu là do hàng mua về vì thích sau ko dùng thì bán lại nhưng em cũng chưa bao giờ bị ai phàn nàn. Thông thường em gửi xong sẽ ngồi ngay tại đó nt bã bill cho ng nhận và về nhà sẽ chụp ảnh gửi lại cho nó khách quan vì nghĩ khách cũng như mình, luôn mong muốn đc minh bạch.

----------


## Tuấn

Nhận tiền xong 8 ngày mới chuyển hàng hả các cụ ?

----------


## linhdt1121

xin lỗi vì đã làm phiền các bác, em đã định cho qua chuyện này nhưng ng bán hàng theo em là ko biết nhận sai nên em sẽ tiếp tục
đây là đoạn chat mới nhất mà ng bán chat với em ( em chỉ copy đc đoạn này vì em mới cài zalo trên PC tối hôm qua và nó không lưu tin từ trước nên em không copy đc)

 Vothanhdat: Em đã nhận sai
 Vothanhdat: trong chuyện này rồi
 Vothanhdat: xin bác tha cho em
 Vothanhdat: ạ
 Vuthanhlinh: Mình sẽ kết thúc chuyện này ở đây
 Vothanhdat: nguồn nhận xong
 Vothanhdat: bác back lại dủm em lươn đi ạ kẻo bác ứ biết đấu nối sài
 Vothanhdat: lại lập bài nữa kiêu em bán hàng đểu
 Vothanhdat: em cạp đất luôn
 Vuthanhlinh: Hình như bạn vẫn chưa hiểu ra vấn đề
 Vuthanhlinh: Mình ko vô lý tới mức đó đâu
 Vothanhdat: tại em thấy bác nhạy cảm quá nên thôi em xin chào thua
 Vothanhdat: ứ dám dung chạm tới bác nữa ạ
 Vothanhdat: bác nói thì em dạ thôi
 Vuthanhlinh: Mình xin rút lại lời kết thúc vấn đề
 Vothanhdat: là sao
 Vuthanhlinh: Mình sẽ tiếp túc công khai đoạn chat này để mọi ng đánh giá
 Vothanhdat: tùy bác thôi mục dích của em là muốn gải quyết nhanh thôi mà
 Vuthanhlinh: Mình nhắc lại lần nữa, nếu sai mình sẽ xin lỗi bạn công khai
 Vothanhdat: bác gửi lại em cái nguồn phí em chụi hoàn toàn 2 chiều
 Vothanhdat: coi như em vs bác không giao dịch
 Vothanhdat: chả ai mất lòng ai
 Vothanhdat: có sao đâu
 Vothanhdat: em có làm gì ảnh hưởng bác đâu nhỉ
 Vothanhdat: em thây bác có vẻ khó tính nên thôi em xin lại cái nguồn coi như dễ dàng đôi bên vì em sợ lỡ phát sinh gì nữa
 Vothanhdat: em gánh không nỗi
 Vothanhdat: em ứ biêt em làm cái gi mà bác cứ dọa em mãi yêu cầu thì đã làm theo như ý
 Vothanhdat: em thấy bác khó nên xin lại cái nguồn khỏi phát sinh về sau lại ứ chụi đòi "Công khai" cái gì đó
 Vothanhdat: bó tay
 Vothanhdat: em xin chua

----------


## linhdt1121

> Nhận tiền xong 8 ngày mới chuyển hàng hả các cụ ?


nhận tiền xong 5 ngày mới chuyển hàng nhưng nói đã chuyển hàng ngay từ hôm nhận tiền bác ah.

----------


## vodat147

Tình hình là em thấy bác chủ có vẻ là người khó tính quá nên em có xin bác ấy tha cho em lần này . Lỗi em đã nhận phái bên em gây ra . Không muốn dây dưa phát sinh gì thêm nữa em củng muốn bác chủ gửi ngược lại 2 con nguồn dùm em vì em trong quá trình "Sài" lại nảy sinh thêm nữa em gánh không nỗi chuyện này . Cơ bản là em không muốn dây nhưa hoặc có liên cang gì tới bác chủ nữa nhưng bác ấy có vẻ không chụi là cứ đòi "Công Khai" tin nhắn zalo ra để mọi người đánh giá ( Chắt em nhắn tin nói chuyện ngáo quá hay sao ấy nên cứ bị lấy tin ra dọa ) em củng chả biết làm sao nữa giờ em chả muốn liên cang gì tới bác chủ nên muốn xin lại cái nguồn thôi mà để khỏi mất công bác chup hình up lên em sẽ giúp bác 1 tay

----------


## vodat147

EM xin nói to và rõ với bác từ Comment đầu tiên em đã nhận lỗi hoàn toàn đã inbox nhận lỗi riẹng với bác . Em không có chối nên bác khỏi phải xác nhận làm gì . Bác thích ép em tới đường cùng xó hẻm hay sao ấy nhỉ . Bác thích làm to thì hai ta cùng chung tay thôi 
Thân

----------


## CKD

Tới lúc này thì... riêng cá nhân thấy giao dịch của bác chủ & vodat hết thông cảm nổi. Xin lỗi trước vì đã nhiều chuyện.

1. Đọc bài của bác chủ. Một than phiền trễ hẹn, hai than phiền trể hẹn. Ngoài ra còn xác nhận ý kiến là không lo bác chủ lặn mất mà là rất khó chịu với cách hẹn ầu ơ dí dầu.
2. Dù bác chủ là bán hàng chuyên hay không chuyên. Bận rộn đến mức nào đi nữa... việc bác đã nói thì bác phải làm. Nhân viên giao hàng thì cũng nhận uỷ thác từ bác. Bác không theo dõi thì là tại bác. Còn rỗi hay không?  Tưởng người mua rãnh hơi lắm sao mà cứ phải loai hoay thăm dò đơn hàng?
3. Có thể đơn hàng chỉ vài xị, lợi nhuận chắc chỉ vài % thu nhập/ngày. Nhưng nên nhớ nhờ nhiều cái bé bé vậy nên nó mới thành cái nhiều nhiều đó.
4. Thái độ qua cái tin nhắn, nếu mình mà là người mua, mìn cũng sẽ điên tiếp sau cái vụ đợi chờ vì cuội. Cái cảm giác bị xem thường ấy không thể tả.

Cũng xin nói rỏ, mình cũng là khách hàng của bác vodat..., món hàng giá trị cũng be bé, mình gạch xong chuyển tiền hơi chậm (gạch xong stk hết tiền, không chuyển ngay được), nhưng chuyển tiền xong mãi xx ngày sau mới nhận được. XX là 2 con số đó ạ.
Nói như thế để xác định, chậm không phải là lần đầu, hy vọng là lần cuối.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

cái 4 chấm.  bác nói đúng ý em rồi. :Big Grin:

----------


## vodat147

Em có công khai xin lỗi bác chủ nhiều lần rồi nhưng bác ấy cứ tỏ vẽ khó khăn là sao ạ .

----------


## vodat147

Nói xuyên suốt vấn đề là em có biết vấn đề phát sinh từ bản thân nhưng có vẽ là chà ai bỏ qua cho em là cứ đinh đinh rằng em rất là ngổ ngáo phải không ạ

----------


## linhdt1121

Lúc trước em còn nhìn thấy đoạn bác nhờ admin xóa tài khoản, ko bán hàng ở đây nữa cơ mà sao sửa nhanh thế vậy, đã làm thì ko sợ bác ah.

----------


## CKD

Không phải không tin, mà cách mà bác đã phản ứng. Tạo cho người khác cái cảm giác phản ứng của mấy ku cậu choai choai. Không biết lỗi và không chịu nhìn nhận cái sai của mình. Khi bị thúc ép thì xin lỗi cho qua chuyện.
Tại sao tôi nói vậy? Cái cách phản ứng của bạn cho thấy bạn cảm thấy mọi người hùa vào, ép bạn. Vì sức ép sô đông nên thội nhận lỗi cho qua chuyện. Chứ cái chuyện ấy mà lỗi phải chi. Bao nhiêu người mua, bao nhiêu người chờ. Có ai phàn nàn đâu? Cái lão này khó chịu sao sao ấy, thôi tránh xa cho lành.

Ý trên là suy nghĩ của riêng tôi. Khi tôi đọc chủ đề này, có thể đúng, cũng có thể sai. Lòng bác nghĩ gì tôi sao biết được, nhưng suy nghĩ của tôi thì ai mà cấm được.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## vodat147

Đúng là nói xuống thì không được gì cơ bản chuyện vs lỗi là ở phần em gâu ra em sẽ thay đổi sửa chữa bản thân qua hanh động .....Em xin mấy bác bỏ qua cho em chuyện coi như bài học sai lầm em sẽ khắc phục
Em năm nay mới 19 tuổi còn bốc đồng háo thắng nói chuyện qua mạng có chut ngông cuồng . Sau này em sẽ thay đổi cách ứng xử và hành động của mình 
Em cảm ơn

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, huanpt, linhdt1121, phuong786, solero

----------


## solero

> Đúng là nói xuống thì không được gì cơ bản chuyện vs lỗi là ở phần em gâu ra em sẽ thay đổi sửa chữa bản thân qua hanh động .....Em xin mấy bác bỏ qua cho em chuyện coi như bài học sai lầm em sẽ khắc phục
> Em năm nay mới 19 tuổi còn bốc đồng háo thắng nói chuyện qua mạng có chut ngông cuồng . Sau này em sẽ thay đổi cách ứng xử và hành động của mình 
> Em cảm ơn


Mình cũng đã giao dịch với VTĐ, cũng đôi lúc bực mình vì thái độ hoặc lời nói của Đạt

Tuy nhiên sau khi gặp mặt trực tiếp lại là một con người hoàn toàn khác.
Cá nhân tôi nhận thấy Đạt là người nhiệt tình, có đam mê, ít nói khá từ tốn (khá ngạc nhiên với những gì đang nghĩ về Đạt).

Vì vậy theo tôi chuyện này để cho tốt đẹp thì:
+ Bên Đạt: Em nên nhìn nhận ra vấn đề và luôn ghi nhớ 1 điều, đã là người buôn bán thì khách hàng chính là nguồn sống của mình vì vậy khách hàng là thượng đế, khách hàng là trên hết. Mọi chuyện phải giải quyết theo hướng có lợi với khách hàng và khách hàng thấy thoải mái (Khách hàng là tâm điểm chứ không phải món hàng của em), anh tin là em sẽ làm được.
+ Bên các bác: Tiếp tuc ủng hộ em ấy để em ấy có cơ hội thay đổi, là 1 nguồn cung cấp đồ chơi tin cậy cho anh em.

Thank các bác đã đọc!

----------

anhcos, huanpt, vodat147

----------


## huanpt

Thôi, xin các bác thôi cho.
Xét về hậu quả thì cũng không có có vẻ gì nghiêm trọng. 
Người bán cũng đã xin lỗi và thậm chí dùng cụm từ "..xin bác ấy tha cho em lần này...". Nhiêu đó chưa đủ hay sao?

Mình cũng trong tình huống này 1 lần, có 1 giao dịch như thế, cũng chờ đợi, cũng lỡ hết cả việc, cũng rất là bực mình. 
Trước tiên, chỉ giải quyết qua điện thoại.
Bác chủ cũng xin lỗi thật tình và nói ngọn nghành, mình chỉ khuyên là lần sau có gì nói thẳng, đừng cố. Chuyện kết thúc trong vui vẻ và ngoài 2 người chẳng ai biết nữa.
...


Sống rộng, nghĩ thoáng cho đời nó vui các bác nhé.

----------

vodat147

----------

